

iOS Support Matrix - Autumn, 2012 - rjstelling
http://www.empiricalmagic.com/post/29408640262/ios-support-matrix-autumn-2012-high-resolution

======
rjstelling
There was an error, iPhone 4 was listed as not having a retina display. But
I've fixed it now.

